# Pumpenschacht, Pumpe trocken aufstellen Verbindung zum Teich /HELP



## Akki (16. Mai 2016)

Liebe Teichbaufreunde,

ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe!

Ich saniere soeben unseren in die Jahre gekommenen Teich mit geringem Fischbesatz (Goldfische, keine Kois)
U.a. wird nun endlich der lange geplante Bachlauf mit Wasserfällen realisiert. Ferner wird die Verbundmatte von Naturagart zwecks Panzerung der Folie verwendet. Dies nur am Rande.

Meine bisherige Teichtechnik:
Oase Aquamax Eco 8000
Oase Filtoclear 11000
neu: Naturagart Saugfilter fein Artikel Nr. 35807, welchen ich künftig über den Skimmer Eingang meiner Oase Pumpe betreiben möchte.

Ich würde meine Pumpe gerne aus Sicherheits- und Wartungsgründen trocken in einem Pumpenschacht aufstellen (wie dieser gebaut wird weiß ich, Anleitung von Naturagart).

Meine Frage/Unsicherheit:
Den Druckschlauch (vom Skimmer-Ausgang der Teichpumpe, die sich idealerweise im Pumpenschacht 2 m vom Teich entfernt bedinden sollte) zum Feinfilter im Teich möchte ich gerne am Teichrand vorbeiführen (also ein kurzes Stück über Wasserspiegel-Niveau); auf keinen Fall möchte ich einen Flansch installieren und die Teichfolie durchbrechen; unterhalb Erdreich kann dies zu erheblichen Aufwand führen wenn eine Undichtigkeit auftreten sollte.

Kann die Ansaug-Leitung denn ohne Foliendurchbruch am Teichrand entlang und anschließend in den Teich zum Feinfilter gelegt werden, wenn die Pumpe als solche in einem Pumpenschacht unterhalb Wasserspiegel Niveau liegt? 
Ist eine Ansaugung dann physikalisch möglich?

Leider finde ich im Forum keine direkte Antwort auf meine Frage.
Die Leitung würde also nicht durchgehend unterhalb des Wasserspiegel-Niveaus liegen.
Vielleicht kennt jemand hier die Antwort.

Vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten           & noch einen schönen Pfingsmontag wünscht
Martin


----------



## andreas w. (16. Mai 2016)

He Akki,

deine Idee ist grundsätzlich gut,aber meine Frage (oder vielleicht versteh ich´s auch falsch) dazu: wo steht deine Pumpe im Teich und wozu ist der Schacht gedacht?

Bei uns am Teich sitzt die Pumpe auf halber Höhe im Teich (ca. 60cm tief) und pumpt das Wasser direkt in den Druckfilter und von da aus nach oben in den "Wasserfall". Du siehst von außen nur den Deckel vom Filter - wenn er nicht zugewachsen ist  und keine Leitungen/Schläuche und Schächte.

Wie gesagt, vielleicht versteh ich´s auch falsch aber unser System funzt schon weit über zehn Jahre so.

P.S. mit deiner Folie vom Bachlauf solltest du aufpassen, wenn die am unteren Ende nicht verschweißt ist, kann sich Wasser im Vakuum zwischen den Folien nach außen ziehen und dann saugt´s dir den Teich schnell leer. Wenn das System verschweißt ist, vergiss den Satz .

Ansonsten wie gesagt ziehe ich meinen imaginären Hut vor dir und wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Basteln.

Gruß am Feiertag, Andreas


----------



## Akki (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andreas,

die Pumpe sollte künftig idealerweise ausserhalb des Teiches in den Pumpenschacht untergebracht werden.
Hintergrund:
- Sicherheit, somit vermeidet man das Risiko eines Stromschlags (was hoffentlich nie passieren wird, aber die Möglichkeit bestünde wenn die Pumpe im Teich platziert ist und man sich im Teich aufhält) -- oder unser Hund, Kind ....

- Wartungsarm
Ich müsste nicht mehr in den Teich steigen um die Pumpe rauszuholen etc.; auch würde sie nicht mehr schmutzig werden

Die Folie am Bachlauf ist verschweißt 
Der Druckfilter ist sicher in einem Schachtring untergebracht ....

Liebe Grüße
Martin


----------



## andreas w. (16. Mai 2016)

Ok, dann soll das bei dir so sein . Dann zu deinen Fragen:

*1.*_ Den Druckschlauch (vom Skimmer-Ausgang der Teichpumpe, die sich idealerweise im Pumpenschacht 2 m vom Teich entfernt bedinden sollte) zum Feinfilter im Teich möchte ich gerne am Teichrand vorbeiführen (also ein kurzes Stück über Wasserspiegel-Niveau); auf keinen Fall möchte ich einen Flansch installieren und die Teichfolie durchbrechen; unterhalb Erdreich kann dies zu erheblichen Aufwand führen wenn eine Undichtigkeit auftreten sollte.
_
Sollte "eigentlich" kein Problem sein, wenn der Schlauch vor dem Bedienen so mit Wasser gefüllt ist, daß keine Luftblasen darin sind. Wenn die Pumpe stark genug ist und das ganze Jahr montiert bleibt, muß der Schlauch einmal gefüllt und entlüftet sein, bei regelmäßiger Demontage muß ebenso regelmäßig einmal nach der Montage und der ersten Inbetriebnahme entlüftet werden. Ist eine kleine technische Herausforderung, ist aber lösbar.

*2. *_Kann die Ansaug-Leitung denn ohne Foliendurchbruch am Teichrand entlang und anschließend in den Teich zum Feinfilter gelegt werden, wenn die Pumpe als solche in einem Pumpenschacht unterhalb Wasserspiegel Niveau liegt? 
Ist eine Ansaugung dann physikalisch möglich?_

Antwort hat wieder mit punkt 1 zu tun, wenn keine Luft im Schlauch und im System ist, sollte die Physik funktionieren . Das Ansaugen wird nur dann problematisch, wenn Luft den Wasserfluss trennt.


----------



## Akki (16. Mai 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Ich probiere das mal im "kleinen" aus (Badewannen Test)

Aber hört sich plausibel an
Gruß, Martin


----------



## lollo (16. Mai 2016)

Akki schrieb:


> Ist eine Ansaugung dann physikalisch möglich?


Hallo Martin,

Teichpumpen sind nicht selbstansaugend, andreas hat es ja schon beschrieben wie es klappen kann. Wäre mir aber zu unsicher, da währen deiner Abwesenheit
mal die Spannung ausfallen könnte, so das dann die Pumpe trocken läuft, und wenn sie keinen Trockenlaufschutz hat, war es das dann.

Ich habe es so gelöst, dass ich ca. 10 cm unterm Wasserspiegel einen Foliendurchbruch mit einem 1,5 Zoll Doppelnippel und Gewindemuffe gemacht habe,
den ich von aussen mit einer 1 mm VA Platte verstärkt habe. Der Grund war auch die Pumpe zur Wartung besser händeln zu können, und im Winter eine kleinere
Pumpe für den Winterbetrieb installieren zu können. Dieses klappt nun schon seit mehreren Jahren vorzüglich.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Mai 2016)

Ich würde das auch nicht machen, Luft kann immer irgendwie in den Schlauch gelangen. Luftblasen können sogar über einen längeren Zeitraum durch Faulgase entstehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Martin,
im Forum (ich hab' auch ein Buch über Teichtechnik, wo's drinsteht) kann man eigentlich nachlesen, dass man nach oben gerichtete "Schlauchbögen" (bzw. Rohrbögen) in vermeidet (selbst unter Wasser). Durchflußverhältnisse in einer turbulent durchströmten Rohrleitung sind nicht reproduzierbar, und Saugleitungen im Teich können zudem verschlammen (das tun sie am liebsten in der Nähe solcher kritischer Stellen, warum wohl ?). 
Statt Trockenaufstellung (s. u., leider kein schönes Bild) meinst Du bei Deiner Pumpe sicher das Versenken in einem Schacht.
  
Die Elektroinstallationsbasis muß auch stimmen, damit Du keine Probleme am Teich hast (Erdung Schutzleiter, FI).
Ein "Teicherder" ist eine weitere Idee. Das kann ein Edelstahlstab (bzw. -Band) sein, das die elektrische Verbindung Erde zu Teich herstellt.


----------



## Akki (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lollo, Roland und Rolf,

vielen Dank für Eure Erläuterungen.
Habe heute hierzu auch mit Naturagart-Experten telefoniert und man bestätigte mir, dass mein 
Vorhaben keine praktikable Lösung sei da die Gefahr immer bestünde, Luftbläschen im Schlauch
zu haben und damit die Ansaugung gestört würde und sogar die Pumpe beschädigt werden könnte.

Der Durchbruch, welchen Lollo beschreibt, ist mir zu riskant und der Aufwand wäre mir jetzt auch 
zu hoch.
Ich werde mir dann wohl oder übel später mal eine 12V Pumpe in den Teich stellen.

Jedenfalls besten Dank für Eure Expertisen und ich hoffe, dass von diesen Aussagen auch weitere
Teichbegeisterte profitieren können!

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## lollo (17. Mai 2016)

Akki schrieb:


> Der Durchbruch, welchen Lollo beschreibt, ist mir zu riskant und der Aufwand wäre mir jetzt auch zu hoch.


Hallo Martin,
in welcher Beziehung riskant? Der Durchbruch befindet sich an einer senkrechten Stelle, und die Auflagefläche ist ausreichend. Das ganze wurde hergestellt ohne den Wasserspiegel abzusenken, weniger als ein kleines Glas
Wasser ist beim Durchbruch angefallen.
Hier im Forum gibt es eine Beschreibung dazu, finde sie nur jetzt nicht so schnell.


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Martin,

so ein "Folien-Durchbruch" ist keine schlimme Sache, es reicht ja wenn der 5-10cm unter der Wasserlinie ist, mehr muss ja gar ned sein.
An meinem Teich hab ich in 150cm tiefe einen Bodenablauf, und der ist auch dicht geworden.
zum einbauen würde ich schon etwas Wasser herauspumpen und nach dem Einbau wieder mit Frischwasser auffüllen, was dem Teich bestimmt gut tut.


----------



## andreas w. (19. Mai 2016)

Mal eine andere Frage: wieso *muß* die Pumpe unter den Wasserspiegel? Bau dir doch für die Pumpe einen kleinen Hügel - wegen mir bepflanzt und auf der einen Seite ist die Pumpe eingeschoben. Der Hügel kann auch als Bachlauf genutzt werden, oder ähnliches.
Zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe - Pumpe steht höher und einen Bachlauf haste auch.

Ist nur eine Idee, bei mir sieht´s nach dem Muster aus.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> wieso *muß* die Pumpe unter den Wasserspiegel?


wenn man keine selbstansaugende Wasserpumpe hat dann *muss* die unter der Wasseroberfläche sein.

Andreas du hast doch bestimmt Beitrag #1 gelesen?


Akki schrieb:


> Meine bisherige Teichtechnik:
> Oase Aquamax Eco 8000
> Oase Filtoclear 11000



Die "Oase Aquamax Eco 8000" ist nicht selbstansaugend, also geht nicht - was hast du denn für eine Pumpe auf dem Hügel


----------



## andreas w. (22. Mai 2016)

Logisch. Immer schlecht wenn man mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig macht. Pumpe ist bei mir auch unter Wasser, der Filter sitzt im Wasserfall-Buckel.

Mein Fehler, bitte um Entschuldigung


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2016)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Immer schlecht wenn man mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig macht.


also immer schön der Reihe nach, und nix überstürzen


----------



## andreas w. (22. Mai 2016)

jepp, iss besser so.


----------

